# The "Essentials" of GBAtemp



## dice (Oct 3, 2008)

<table border='0' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='0' style='border-collapse: collapse; font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Trebuchet MS, Sans-Serif, Georgia, Courier, Times New Roman, Serif' bordercolor='#111111' width='100%'>  <tr>      <td  class='newshdr' width='0%' valign='top' style='font-size: 10pt; color: #000000;'>      <img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/icons/mascot.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />    </td>    <td class='newshdr' width='100%' valign='top' style='font-size: 10pt; color: #000000;'>      <b>The "Essentials" of GBAtemp</b>
Best games selected by our members
</td>  </tr></table><table class='newsmain' border='0' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='0' style='border-collapse: collapse; font-size: 10pt; color: #000000;  font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Sans-Serif, Georgia, Courier, Serif'bordercolor='#111111' width='100%' bgcolor='#F5F9FD'>  <tr>    <td class='newsmain' width='100%' style='padding: 3px;  font-size: 10pt; color: #000000;'>      

Originally started by GBAtemp member <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bitbyte' target=_blank title='View profile for member bitbyte'}>bitbyte</a>, the "Essentials" topics are basically a list of the best games for a specific console. Members post names of their favourite games for a system, and the topic starter compiles all the votes into a single post.



- <font color="red"><i>Handhelds</i></font>

<u><b>ll NINTENDO DS</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36581" target="_blank">[Essentials] Nintendo DS</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100084" target="_blank">[Multiplayer Essentials] Nintendo DS</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82722" target="_blank">Homebrew Essentials</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dylan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dylan'}>Dylan</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=43839" target="_blank">The Most Under-rated NDS games</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TheStump' target=_blank title='View profile for member TheStump'}>TheStump</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=206581" target="_blank">[Essentials] DSiWare</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Uncle FEFL' target=_blank title='View profile for member Uncle FEFL'}>Uncle FEFL</a>

<u><b>ll GBA</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36580" target="_blank">[Essentials] Gameboy Advance</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a>

<u><b>ll PSP</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36582" target="_blank">[Essentials] Playstation Portable</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=dice' target=_blank title='View profile for member dice'}>dice</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85914" target="_blank">[Essentials] PSP Homebrew</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Little' target=_blank title='View profile for member Little'}>Little</a>

<u><b>ll Game BOY & Game BOY Color</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216756" target="_blank">[Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color *NEW*</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Takeshi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Takeshi'}>Takeshi</a>

<u><b>ll iPhone / iPod Touch</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=130418" target="_blank">[Essentials] iPhone / iPod Touch</a> by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Issac' target=_blank title='View profile for member Issac'}>Issac</a>


- <font color="red"><i>Current-Gen consoles</i></font>

<u><b>ll WII</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81988" target="_blank">Wii: Essential Games List</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92995" target="_blank">WiiWare: Essentials</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=68380" target="_blank">Virtual Console: Essentials</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadrian'}>Hadrian</a>

<u><b>ll XBOX 360</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112721" target="_blank">[Essentials] Xbox 360</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Prime' target=_blank title='View profile for member Prime'}>Prime</a>

<u><b>ll Playstation 3</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=62080" target="_blank">[Essentials] PS3</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=deathfisaro' target=_blank title='View profile for member deathfisaro'}>deathfisaro</a>

<u><b>ll PC</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93841" target="_blank">[Essentials] PC</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=juggernaut911' target=_blank title='View profile for member juggernaut911'}>juggernaut911</a>


- <font color="red"><i>Other systems - Sony</i></font>

<u><b>ll Playstation 2</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=56248" target="_blank">[Essential] PlayStation 2 games</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=test84' target=_blank title='View profile for member test84'}>test84</a> 

<u><b>ll Playstation (PS/PSone/PS1/PSX)</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=127034" target="_blank">[Essentials] PlayStation (PS/PSone/PS1/PSX)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Just Joe' target=_blank title='View profile for member Just Joe'}>Just Joe</a> 


- <font color="red"><i>Other systems - Sega</i></font>

<u><b>ll Dreamcast</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108490&st=0" target="_blank">[Essentials] Dreamcast</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dj-Biscuit' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dj-Biscuit'}>Dj-Biscuit</a>

<u><b>ll Sega Saturn</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70006" target="_blank">[ESSENTIALS] Sega Saturn</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TrolleyDave' target=_blank title='View profile for member TrolleyDave'}>TrolleyDave</a>

<u><b>ll Sega Genesis/Mega Drive</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218110" target="_blank">[Essentials] Genesis / Mega Drive *NEW*</a> by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Takeshi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Takeshi'}>Takeshi</a>

<u><b>ll Sega Master System</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=217050" target="_blank">[Essentials] Sega Master System *NEW*</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Takeshi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Takeshi'}>Takeshi</a>


- <font color="red"><i>Other systems - Nintendo</i></font>

<u><b>ll Gamecube</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=58698" target="_blank">[Essentials] GameCube</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=jph' target=_blank title='View profile for member jph'}>jph</a>

<u><b>ll Nintendo 64</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=69963" target="_blank">[Essentials] N64</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Linkiboy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Linkiboy'}>Linkiboy</a> <i>* <font size="1">Currently inactive - if you wish to take over updating the list check <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=108206&view=findpost&p=1505946" target="_blank">here</a>.</font></i>

<u><b>ll SNES</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218416" target="_blank">[Essentials] SNES *NEW*</a> by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Takeshi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Takeshi'}>Takeshi</a>

<u><b>ll NES</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=217659" target="_blank">[Essentials] NES *NEW*</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Takeshi' target=_blank title='View profile for member Takeshi'}>Takeshi</a>


- <font color="red"><i>Other systems - Other</i></font>

<u><b>ll Amiga, Atari, Spectrum & c64</u></b>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=126626" target="_blank">[Essentials] Amiga, Atari, Spectrum, c64....</a> by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a>


- <font color="red"><i>Other</i></font>

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100860" target="_blank">[Essentials] Board Games</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Gore' target=_blank title='View profile for member Gore'}>Gore</a>

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109059" target="_blank">[Essentials] TV Series</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=bangbanger' target=_blank title='View profile for member bangbanger'}>bangbanger</a>

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109020" target="_blank">[Essentials] Anime</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Extreme Coder' target=_blank title='View profile for member Extreme Coder'}>Extreme Coder</a>

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=130422" target="_blank">[Essentials] Movies</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Veristical Blaze' target=_blank title='View profile for member Veristical Blaze'}>Veristical Blaze</a>

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142611" target="_blank">[Essentials] Manga</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=GameSoul' target=_blank title='View profile for member GameSoul'}>GameSoul</a>

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=199925" target="_blank">[Essentials] Films</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=danny600kill' target=_blank title='View profile for member danny600kill'}>danny600kill</a>


Your contribution to these topics are welcome!    </td>  </tr></table>


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

Some were started quite awhile ago so why report about them now?

and some aren't updated anymore.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Some were started quite awhile ago so why report about them now?
> 
> and some aren't updated anymore.



I think this is one of the reasons dice posts this again, he wants to lure more people into the topics (preferable older topics)


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2008)

And I'm not Gay anymore.

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## dice (Oct 3, 2008)

In all honesty I was trying to update Costello's post (that was linked in the site index) but cocked it up in the process, so thought doing it again would be a quicker solution and would enable better advertising.

As for the inactive threads I was planning on messaging the members in control to check whether they were sill able to keep it up to date (as was the case with the [Multiplayer Essentials] Nintendo DS thread).


----------



## Gore (Oct 3, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100860


----------



## Dylan (Oct 3, 2008)

Today is a rainy day. I will honestly force myself to update the homebrew essentials topic. I know many don't really care about it but I just don't wanna seem lazy.


----------



## woland84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't see multiplayer essentials for DS earlier. Thanks Dice.
Only one thing: first part should be "Handhelds" or something like that, not "Other systems - Nintendo"


----------



## TheStump (Oct 4, 2008)

...fine ill update the list dammit.  Geez dice, *grumbles* stupid fu...


----------



## dice (Oct 4, 2008)

made the requested changes




			
				TheStump said:
			
		

> ...fine ill update the list dammit.  Geez dice, *grumbles* stupid fu...


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2008)

You added Essential Board Games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways this was just the topic I needed as I had been thinking about reviving and updating the page anyways.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 5, 2008)

If anyone isn't updating particular threads then I will if possible.


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

I could also update another one if it relates to my interests.



			
				dice said:
			
		

> Virtual Console: Essentials - by Hadiran


Shouldn't it say Hadrian and not Hadiran?


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

spelling typo's ftl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thank you

I'll see if I can contact those who seem to be inactive in terms of updating the lists, those who say they don't wish to continue doing it I'll list here for others to take over.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I've just sent messages to those who haven't updated their lists in over 2 months (some go as far back as early 2007! but they're still active members so I have to give them the chance to respond). 

One thread that's almost definately not going to be updated by the OP anymore is the [Essentials] Dreamcast list. 

So if anyone wishes to take over that thread post here (or via PM) and things will be taken from there.

* EDIT - what great members we have here, Dj-Biscuit's offered to take over the thread so no need for requests please. If other lists become available I'll report it here.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

the [Essentials] N64 thread is also now available for someone else to take over if wanted. 

Linkiboy said he's fine with carrying on with it if no one else wants to though.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 5, 2008)

what about PC essentials?


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm post the link and I'll add it to the list on the next opportunity


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> hmm post the link and I'll add it to the list on the next opportunity
> [Essentials] PC:
> CODEhttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93841


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93841

That's the link for the PC Essentials


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

ok I've added it to the list thanks.

Juggernaut do you plan on updating the list? If unlikely hand it over to someone else lol


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will soon, but I'm busy so I will when i can


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

that's fine mate, take all the time you need (as long as you get the job done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Bitbyte (Oct 6, 2008)

Updated my lists. I'm thinking of adding images, but last time I tried, I got a posting error due to too many images in 1 post. Costello told me I could use links to images, so I hope that'll work


----------



## Gore (Oct 6, 2008)

oh yeah btw his name is Troll*e*yDave, not TrollyDave


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 6, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> * EDIT - what great members we have here, Dj-Biscuit's offered to take over the thread so no need for requests please. If other lists become available I'll report it here.


Lol I am a great member, just wait until I hijack all the threads.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Dj-Biscuit said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That won't happen, I'll never let go of the [Multiplayer Essential] Nintendo DS topic


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

[Essentials] TV Series 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109059


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

[Essentials] Anime


```
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109020
```


----------



## dice (Oct 10, 2008)

I've added those links to the list, thanks.

To all of those managing the lists, please add the following to the end of your lists


```
--------------------------------------------------------
Keep voting guys and don't forget to check out the [b][url="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108206"]other [Essentials] lists[/url][/b].

--------------------------------------------------------
```

The URL will take users to this thread that as you can see contains the links to all lists (afaik 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2008)

anyone want to take over the 360 thread? Post here/PM me if so.


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2008)

Prime's taken over the 360 thread.



			
				dice said:
			
		

> the [Essentials] N64 thread is also now available for someone else to take over if wanted.
> 
> Linkiboy said he's fine with carrying on with it if no one else wants to though.



This one is still free for anyone to take over however.


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2008)

the PSX [Essentials] thread is also available!!!

The [Essentials] NES thread is available

If anyone wishes to take over updating these lists either PM me or reply in this thread.


----------



## dice (Dec 28, 2008)

all three lists have been picked up by others. looks like the comp did some added good


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

I was so close...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are we allowed to have new ones?


----------



## dice (Dec 29, 2008)

you can do what you like so long as it hasn't already been taken (and doesn't break the rules).


----------



## kevenka (Dec 29, 2008)

Can someone make an essentials movie list or would that be wrong? I can't decide what's good to watch...currently finished dark knight, wall- e, and now onto I am legend


----------



## dice (Jan 8, 2009)

anyone can do it.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 19, 2009)

I made an Essentials Movie list, the only need is for people to reply!


----------



## dice (Jan 20, 2009)

post a link and I'll add it to the list


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 20, 2009)

[Essentials] Movies
This is the Topic


----------



## dice (Jan 20, 2009)

done it


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

[Essentials] Manga

I made the thread


----------



## dice (Mar 24, 2009)

added


----------



## dice (Feb 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> care to update this post?
> there are more Essential topics around now



@Antoligy - If people add their links here & send a PM I'll update the list.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 19, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh that was quick


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2010)

I took over the 
[Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color *NEW*
[Essentials] Sega Master System *NEW*
lists.

edit: If the [Essentials] NES list isn't updated anymore (which it doesn't seem like) I'd like to take it over aswell.

edit 2: The new NES Essentials can be found at: [Essentials] NES *NEW*.

I also found these essentials topics:
[Essentials] Amiga, Atari, Spectrum, c64.... by FAST6191
[Essentials] iPhone / iPod Touch by Issac
which aren't mentioned in the list (probably because no-one mentioned them to you).


----------



## dice (Mar 28, 2010)

I've updated the list


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 3, 2010)

I started this topic January 30. Sorry I didn't post it here sooner.

[Essentials] DSiWare


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes there is a New films topic in the newer section
[Essentials] Films


----------



## gumgod (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been keeping a list of essential TurboGrafx-16 games in the older consoles section since October.  Sorry I didn't post it here sooner.

http://gbatemp.net/t260272-essentials-turb...ngine?&st=0


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a list in the wiki that can be updated by anyone:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp_Essentials


----------



## gumgod (Jan 3, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> There's a list in the wiki that can be updated by anyone:
> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp_Essentials



Excellent, I did not know that.


----------



## 10basetom (Sep 6, 2012)

Please add New GBA Essentials to the first post:

http://gbatemp.net/topic/262264-the-new-essentials-gameboy-advance/


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Dec 17, 2017)

I hate to necrobump this hard, but OP's post is so old that the formatting is messed up. Would be nice if a mod could look into fixing this.
(5yr+ necrobump for anyone wondering)


----------

